# seizures??



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

so i misted my auratus tank yesterday and the more skittish one freaked out and jumped all over the place then flopped on her back and just layed there. i thought she was just playing dead as shes done it before but this time she started twitching like crazy! eventually snapped out of it and is fine now and eating and everything but has anyone heard of this before? i also thought that maybe she was in shock and when she was "twitching" she was actually trying to move?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

This may be due to calcium insufficiency. 
see general-health-disease-treatment/topic10419-15.html for one thread on it but also check out the emergency care sheets. 

Ed


----------



## caseysmith (Jan 9, 2008)

I had an orange splash back df that was doing the same thing. First I would ask if the frog was in the same tank as a few others. If so it is probably stressed out and not eating as well as it should be. I also think that calcium plays an issue in your problem. If there are other frogs remove him/her from the tank and put it by itself for a few weeks and dust the crap out of the food you are giving the frog, and good luck.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

shes in a tank with another female and they never fight, the tank is plenty big enough. she always eats and is very plump looking, i also already dust the crap out of their food. ill try seperating and dusting a bit more though.

thanks guys!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

What are you dusting with? and how old is the supplement? 

Ed


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

im dusting with rep-cal(with d3) and its about 4 months old. i use the same stuff for all my frogs and they are all fine.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Is that the only supplement you are using? 
Ed


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

no im using the vitamin dust too. same brand.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

So what is the frequency of dusting of each one and at what ratios? 

Ed


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

i dust everyday but switch off every other day for each one.


----------



## edward (Apr 20, 2008)

Over the years I have encountered the problem once in a while. I actually think that
it is too much calcium. Just my observation though.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

edward said:


> Over the years I have encountered the problem once in a while. I actually think that
> it is too much calcium. Just my observation though.


What maybe more likely is that the person is just using a plain or degraded calcium supplement and additionally is supplying insufficient vitamin D3 which means the frog cannot absorb and correctly metabolize sufficient calcium resulting in the seizures. 
Siezures are reported in other animals for hypovitaminosis A.... I have not been able to find a reputable literature source that shows calcium induces seizures... 

Ed


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Hmm. I was noticing the same thing yesterday (a couple of frogs seized up when I moved them to a new tank). My supplements aren't that old either. I was chalking it up to poor husbandry. These are subadults that had been in temporary tanks for a bit too long. Not crowded, but the substrate looked a little funky so I decided I'd let them go too long.

Do you think a buildup of nitrates or other waste products might induce seizures? Seems completely plausible.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Ed said:


> edward said:
> 
> 
> > Over the years I have encountered the problem once in a while. I actually think that
> ...



im using the same calcium that everyone sells on their websites, and it has D3. its not expired and im also using the same brand of vitamins. she had a seizure one time and none of my other frogs ever have. she also happens to be very jumpy and nervous. and you dont think it could have anything to do with that?


----------



## Herpvet (May 23, 2008)

Hi,

Not saying it's the issue in this case, but if you want to take the guess work out of whether the supplementation is adequate a radiograph is the way to go. As a vet I've certainly seen animals that I've thought should have been fine on their supplementation regime but have actually had horrendously poor bones, and conversely animals I would expect to show deficiency due to poor or no supplementation have ok bones.

Oversupplementation is also a possibility, although little documented in amphibia. So I would suggest, if possible, getting your frog (probably along with one or more other ones) radiographed by a vet, if their machine will accept suitably low settings!

Having said that, all sorts of things could induce seizures.

Hope this helps,

Bruce.


----------

